# 1st Kid (surprise)



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

We were not expecting any kids until the 1st of March. This morning I go to check on everyone and find this little lady laying limp in the house. Mom was staying with her but couldn't do anything but watch.

I really figured she would be gone within a couple hours but she keeps going. Every 4 or 5 hours we can get her to take 1 - 1.5 ounces of milk. She has been very weak and limp up until about 9 tonight when she got some energy and tried to gain control of her body for two or three minutes. She has been sleeping since.

I am not sure if she is premature, sick or what but we'll be up with her all night. I did get a tube and have read on how to insert it but am quite leary of doing so. Hopefully she will keep getting stronger and all will be good.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWW shes soooooo cute!  

And are those wattles??? :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks! And yes, those are her little wattles


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She is sooooooo beautiful!! I REALLY hope she makes it! She has already stolen my heart with those wattles lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh she has goat jewelry also. I hope she is able to pullout. Has she had the colostrum from mom? She has to have it to have even a chance. Even if you milk out mom to give it to you she HAS to have it but she has to have a body temp of 100 before you give her anything. 

If you can give her a mixture of (Mix 2cc of whiskey any kind, 2cc of coffee strong and hot and 2cc of Karo syrup. Mix well and give her about 2cc to start, and another 2cc in a half hour.

Does she have teeth? 

Good luck, I hope she makes it for you


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> Oh she has goat jewelry also. I hope she is able to pullout. Has she had the colostrum from mom? She has to have it to have even a chance. Even if you milk out mom to give it to you she HAS to have it but she has to have a body temp of 100 before you give her anything.
> 
> If you can give her a mixture of (Mix 2cc of whiskey any kind, 2cc of coffee strong and hot and 2cc of Karo syrup. Mix well and give her about 2cc to start, and another 2cc in a half hour.
> 
> ...


We milked mom and are using that, I should have clarified when I said milk. Her body temp is aound 98. I was unaware of the 100 requirement.

She barely has 1 tooth.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yep sounds like she is trying to conserve energy - get that temp up and I believe you will see a huge difference in her  Congrats - she is adorable.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like a preemie

try to get her temp up before giving her any more milk -- but with the 98 temp thats better then it being much lower.

You are fighting a battle here - she may not make it but at least you are doing what you can

I second the karo, whiskey coffee mixture -- it really does work wonders for kids and adults


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I will pray that the cutest goat ever makes it ray:


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. We have her on a blanket on top of a heating pad and will give the mix a try.

How preemie? What's the way to tell? Surely she isn't nearly a month pre

I don't know if this will help to figure it out but her hooves are gooey.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

also you can take ziplock bagies, fill them with hot water, put on each side of her, and then a towel over the top - it will help to keep the heat in and get her temp up. Also a hair dryer on low.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no teeth or eyelashes means preemie -- usually just days because she has hair so she isnt that preemie

gooey hooves are normal for any newborn


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh I hope that she makes it.... she is beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray: ray: ray: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

Temp is up and she is awake. About 2:30 this morning she became a little ball of fire for about 15 minutes and ate 2 ounces of milk. 6:30 and she is back up wanting food and trying to stand. The poor girl can't get her legs under her. Her eyes look much stronger she can hold her head very well and cry oh boy what a cry.

I know we still have quite a ways to go but she appears alot better than she did yesterday.

How long before we should really good worried about the standing? We can't get her on a bottle but she will suck on the tip of a syringe pretty well.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I only have wethers, so I am of no help.......But I just had to tell you, she is sooooooo cute! I so hope she makes it ray: .....what a little sweetie! LOVE those wattles!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She probably needs a shot of Bo-Se, if you don't have some you have to get it from your vet. Alternatively, I've heard you can give her some human selenium pills, and a vitamin E in her milk. But, if you can get the Bo-Se, I had great success with it last year. Very pretty kid, how's mom doing?


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

Mom is doing well. She keeps looking for her kid but she is eating & drinking and will even go out with the herd some.

Ultimately we hope the little girl will continue to make leaps of progress and can be returned to her but I know the longer she is with us and the more we help her eat the less likely that is to be.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> She probably needs a shot of Bo-Se, if you don't have some you have to get it from your vet. Alternatively, I've heard you can give her some human selenium pills, and a vitamin E in her milk. But, if you can get the Bo-Se, I had great success with it last year. Very pretty kid, how's mom doing?


agreed


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah Bo-Se will help! She is sooo adorable)))) I just love her coloring!

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

ray: for the adorable girl and any progress she may have. :hug: to Mom.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing a really good job but if you want to return her to her mom, one thing you can do is keep taking her out to her mom and let mom lick and clean her even try holding her and let her nurse. Once she is able to get around you can fully return her and everything should go well. Hope this works.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

ray: that she continues to gain strength! she's a cutie.


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We took her out to mom to keep them associated and mom wont have anything to do with her. We put mom on the stand and tried to bring the baby up to her and she started flipping out. Mom seems to want nothing to do with her now. We'll keep going and keep everyone updated.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Goodluck with her, just keep doing what your doing. I've heard of premies surviving before. We are close to beginning the kidding season here to.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

PsRumors said:


> Thanks everyone. We took her out to mom to keep them associated and mom wont have anything to do with her. We put mom on the stand and tried to bring the baby up to her and she started flipping out. Mom seems to want nothing to do with her now. We'll keep going and keep everyone updated.


mom knows she has a kid just wont believe that the doe is hers. I doubt you will get her to take the kid -- but maybe after a couple tries duno


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, how pretty!! I pray that she keeps getting stronger for you...and continue trying with the bottle, she'll learn quickly.


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

She stood once after about 15 minutes of trying. She was real proud of herself and bellowed out. She is eating every 4 hours but only 1 to 2 ounces. She's real thin. Her vocals are a OK though...lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds about right for the amounts -- she will be bouncing around before you know it


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well you must be doing something right because she looks like she just might make it after this rough start to life. Great job. Sorry things didnt go so well with mom but maybe if you keep goin out with the baby she might catch on. So when you feed the baby are you giving her the mothers milk? That may help that way the baby smells like mom a little bit still. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh isn't she adorable! Congrats and I'm glad she's making good progress!


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

Not to give minute by minute updates but we are excited. She took 5 ounces of milk tonight. We had been trying to give her mom's milk but tried whole milk tonight. She sucked it up like there was no tomorrow. She wanted more but we didn't want to over do it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to hear that she is enthusiastic about eating, but be forwarned that the amount she had of the cow's milk will likely cause her to have diarhea, when trying something new, you should always try a little at a time, like mixing 3 ounces of moms milk with 1 ounce of cow milk and gradually increasing the cow milk over the course of feedings. If she does scour, cut back on the cow milk.

Has she taken to a bottle yet or is it still with the syringe?


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

She took to the bottle with the cow milk. She has so much more energy. Is it possible there is an issue with the mom's milk or is it just coincidence? Until you mentioned it I had not thought about a bowel movement. She is urinating but have yet to have a movement.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You'll need to stimulate her like her mom would...use a warm wet cloth on her bottom to get her to go.


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

It wasn't 10 minutes after I posted this that she went. All functions seem to be working normally now. The little thing just might make it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats good -- never had issues with goats milk before but hay if humans can have issues with their milk then why not goats right? glad she did eat something and you were right to limit her even thought she wanted more - it would only cause bloat and other problems if you over feed her


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Good luck hope you keeps getting better. She is really cute.


----------



## PsRumors (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, bad news. The little girl went to bed after having a real good evening, she even started playing. She woke up for her feeding at 3:30 this morning as usual but when we woke at 8 she was limp and by 9 she died. We are not sure what happened but I guess this is life.

Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no...I am so very sorry that you lost her. You did what you could for her.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im so sorry! At least you tried to save her...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

you did an awesome job, we all know you tried your hardest :hugs:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

im so sorry you lost her, sometimes things happens.


----------

